# buffet dinner party for 50 pax



## deegee (May 17, 2016)

hey guyz i need your help, my friend asked me to cook to her wedding anniversary dinner  party for 50 pax. how much much you think im going to charge her.? 

>BuFFET

>less groceries.

>10 Filipino food


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry, that brief is too vague.

Do you mean -
Buffet style, but client is providing the groceries, and you need to provide 10x Filipino dishes?

Are you providing all equipment, oven, grill, utensils, tables, cutlery, linen, glassware, service and kitchen staff, garbage collection/removal, beverages, cold room, generator...etc..etc...

Could vary the cost GREATLY!!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Food costs + fixed costs + variable costs + your fee + extra labor
+ desired profit = $$$ per person.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Let her supply everything and do it for free.  After all she is your friend.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah.......agreed I think.

Doing business with a friend is a great way to lose one.

(Maybe I should submit that to the Fortune Cookie gods


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Same here.

Gratis...happy anniversary.

mimi


----------



## joyfulolivia (Jun 27, 2016)

Agreed.  If it's a buffet style dinner, just help out =)


----------

